Ask HN: Git merge vs. rebase, when and how? - eshlomo
======
picod
merge

\- when commits of both branch need to preserve

\- when additional zero file “merged commit” is ok

\- when chronology order of commits need to maintain

rebase

\- when commit of both need to preserve

\- when zero file “merged commit” is not desired

\- when rebased branch commits need to stay on top of other branch

\- when change of commit id is ok

~~~
znpy
Rebase: ideally before merge.

